# Patient seen in the office and inpatient at the hospital same day by two different dr



## bdobyns (Nov 24, 2010)

How would I code a patient who was seen established office visit in our practice then later was admitted into the hospital and seen by another dr from our practice on the same day?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 24, 2010)

*Same specialty?*

If the two physicians are of the *same specialty*, then you will code ONLY the hospital admission, using all the documentation for that date of service to support the level.

If they are of two different specialties and the reason for the office visit was unrelated to the hospital admission, then you code each physician's work based on his/her documentation. (e.g. Internist sees established patient for sinusitis in office; later than night cardiologist admits patient to hospital for acute MI.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bdobyns (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you it does help!


----------

